# Having problems with my NEW Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro.. Please Help!



## shawn2011gantt

Ok, for Father's Dad, my fiance bought me a NEW Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro, was dying to shoot it, only to be LET DOWN!.. It will not shoot on target! I have read all over nothing but GOOD REVIEWS on this gun, hense the reason why i ended up gettin this one! I took it apart and noticed there is a slight blemish inside of the barrel toward the end. Took it back to where we bought it, (At a Pawn Shop). The guy told us that with this gun it requires a heavier grain bullet. We test fired with him, with 115 FMJ's, and it was still shooting really high, and to the right. This is when he suggested to buy heavier grain bullets. I have read tons of other forums and did my research with this gun and NOT ONE OTHER PERSON has claimed to have this problem. I was told that i can send it back to Bersa, and that they would send a shipping gun tag, to where i dont have to pay for shipping, and would fix it? That it could take 6-8 weeks to get it back. I just feel that i bought an amazing firearm that was TOLD TO BE New, but possibly is not! and something it wrong with it. We paid just under 450, and i dont think that i should be responsible to pay any extra! But tahts besides the point... So .. has anyone else had this issue.. or any other issue, that would possibly urge me to just demand my money back?

-Shawn


----------



## SMann

I would try and get my money back due to the blemished barrel and then go to a real gun shop. I have seen prices lower than what you paid offered from places a little more reputable than a pawn shop. Also a new gun purchased from a trusted gun shop will actually be new. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## shawn2011gantt

Thanks for the reply. I have heard a lot of good things about this gun. I really want to keep it. But for the salfety of my family, we live around some true -blue CRACKHEADS, and i dont feel comfortable with not having a hand gun at all. But as it is, im without one anyways.. cause i cant hit a broad side of a barn with this one. When we took it back to where we got it, the guy acted like he didnt wanna give our money back. His only suggestion was that I send it back, and/or buy heavier grain bullets. But i have bought heavier grain, and still.. high and right!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Or keep it, if it was sold to you at a reasonable price, and _merely adjust the sights_.

The "blemish" (whatever that is) on its barrel is not making it shoot high and to the right. Neither will a change in bullet weight bring its groups down very much.
But it might be the shooter's technique. Or it might be a too-short front sight. Or it might be a maladjusted rear sight, if it has adjustments.

Most of the time, the problem is not the gun.


----------



## shawn2011gantt

These sites are non-adjustable, and they are fixed. Cant move those. I have shot plenty of guns for over 10 years and have never had a problem as far as marksmanship. So its clearly the gun. or something along those lines? There were also several scuff marks, telling me, this cant possibly be a new gun. but thats not the case here. Just wondering if someone else has had the same problem? Or any others with this gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The rear sight is adjustable, left to right. It slides in a dovetail cut, with the use of a brass punch and a mallet.
The front sight isn't adjustable, I think.

It's my guess that somebody has filed the front sight of your pistol down, making it shoot high.
The previous owner probably "milked" the gun's grip, and maybe "mashed" its trigger, so his bad technique made his shots go low and left.
To correct for that, he filed the front sight down to make the gun shoot higher, and he moved the rear sight to the right to make the gun shoot further to the right.

Any decent gunsmith can change the front sight and move the rear sight.


----------



## SMann

According to a quick google search the price was not reasonable. Especially since it was supposed to be new when it apparently was not. Spend more time and money trying to get an over priced used gun straightened out if you have to, but I would still try again to get your money back and then go somewhere else and spend less money for a guaranteed new gun and go from there. I would suggest being forceful and demanding the pawn shop guy take it back. If you're nice about it you will surely be stuck with what you have. Good luck.


----------



## shawn2011gantt

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The rear sight is adjustable, left to right. It slides in a dovetail cut, with the use of a brass punch and a mallet.
> The front sight isn't adjustable, I think.
> 
> It's my guess that somebody has filed the front sight of your pistol down, making it shoot high.
> The previous owner probably "milked" the gun's grip, and maybe "mashed" its trigger, so his bad technique made his shots go low and left.
> To correct for that, he filed the front sight down to make the gun shoot higher, and he moved the rear sight to the right to make the gun shoot further to the right.
> 
> Any decent gunsmith can change the front sight and move the rear sight.


Steve, this gun was susposed to be NEW, not with a previous owner, the owner warranty paper was still in the box. And no i have looked at the sites, and the manual, these are NON adjustable sites, neither front or back budge..


----------



## shawn2011gantt

SMann, thanks for the advice, we may have to go to small claims court.. sounds like a mess and a headache.. but we will see!


----------



## Deadwood

*Sights*



shawn2011gantt said:


> Ok, for Father's Dad, my fiance bought me a NEW Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro, was dying to shoot it, only to be LET DOWN!.. It will not shoot on target! I have read all over nothing but GOOD REVIEWS on this gun, hense the reason why i ended up gettin this one! I took it apart and noticed there is a slight blemish inside of the barrel toward the end. Took it back to where we bought it, (At a Pawn Shop). The guy told us that with this gun it requires a heavier grain bullet. We test fired with him, with 115 FMJ's, and it was still shooting really high, and to the right. This is when he suggested to buy heavier grain bullets. I have read tons of other forums and did my research with this gun and NOT ONE OTHER PERSON has claimed to have this problem. I was told that i can send it back to Bersa, and that they would send a shipping gun tag, to where i dont have to pay for shipping, and would fix it? That it could take 6-8 weeks to get it back. I just feel that i bought an amazing firearm that was TOLD TO BE New, but possibly is not! and something it wrong with it. We paid just under 450, and i dont think that i should be responsible to pay any extra! But tahts besides the point... So .. has anyone else had this issue.. or any other issue, that would possibly urge me to just demand my money back?
> 
> -Shawn


You are not sighting your pistol properly. Place the dot on the front sight on top of the 2 dots on the rear sight and then aim at the center of the bulls eye. There is nothing wrong with your pistol. The pawnshop guy is bsing you. Don't worry about the blemish. If the pistol is new it has a lifetime guarantee from Bersa. Read your manual again.

Go to Bersa Chat. You will get a lot of help there. They are all Bersa owners and really help each other.


----------



## Ronso

Shawn,
Deadwood is right about Bersachat. I just traded the same gun you have for a Kahr CW9 which cost less than your Bersa. In the ~1200 rounds I put through it, the ONLY problem I ever had with the guns performance is that frequently, all three magazines would fail to lock the slide open after the last round was fired. Didn't happen all the time but did happen a lot. Not a problem at the range but a potential deadly problem if (God forbid) TSHTF. That, and the fact that it is too thick and heavy to carry concealed (for me) comfortably did the gun in for me.
I thought my UC9 Pro shot very well as long as I did my part. Any problems I had were usually when I was getting tired and ended up shooting low and left (I'm right handed). Clearly NOT the guns fault.
I also agree with other posters about buying at a Pawn shop unless I know it's a reputable place. I bought mine at a gun store and paid $369 NIB. Wherever you buy anything, know the return policy before you purchase. That said, when you filled out the registration card in the box, I believe that entitles you, the original owner, to lifetime warranty. For all others, it's one year, non-transferable. Check the Bersa site to make sure.
Don't be afraid to go into that Pawn shop and make a scene (on a day when they have alot of customers) to get a refund, or maybe a trade for something else (new) that you have shot and like better.
Good luck. I hope this helps. If not, this should be your most expensive lesson in life.


----------



## MitchellB

I did not think new retail pistol purchases could be returned once the paper work has be transfered into your name? I think his best bet is contact Bersa for repairs or replacement; should be free.


----------



## SMann

MitchellB said:


> I did not think new retail pistol purchases could be returned once the paper work has be transfered into your name?


Why couldn't it be transferred back? Dealers buy and sell guns every day. To the OP, achieve any sort of resolution with the crook at the pawn shop?


----------



## Deadwood

SMann said:


> Why couldn't it be transferred back? Dealers buy and sell guns every day. To the OP, achieve any sort of resolution with the crook at the pawn shop?


The registration is for the original owner only warranty. The pistol can be sold or traded but is no longer under warranty


----------



## Tackdriver9mm

*An expensive lesson*

Don't buy guns from pawn shops! They are in the business of trading USED items. I know, that's a lot of help. But sincerely; I feel sorry for you man; you got ripped off. But someone didn;t do their homework, or this would have never happened.

Since you have access to the internet, you could have easily found a bonified, brick and mortar, store that would have sold you a brand new one for less money.

I think I would just return it to Bersa, get a new one from them. In the meantime, buy a cheap 12 guage shot gun, if you don't already have one, and keep it loaded with buck shot and keep it handy.


----------



## Hotled

Yep paid way to much for it I'm afraid because I purchased the same gun locally at my gun dealer for 339.00.
I use both the .380 UC and the 9mm UC/Pro.
Darn nice firearms at a great price.


----------



## trailblazer

shawn;

that gun is almost certainly not new. you can buy that gun NEW under $400.00 anywhere you can find one.

if it's new, there should a fired shell casing in a yellow envelope inside the box. it will have a date on the outside that tells you when this was test fired at the factory. of course this is not a definite way to tell if it's new or not.

you should contact Eagle Imports in NJ. they are the importer & should be able to give you some information on your pistol based on it's serial number.

ask them for the address to Colorado Gun Works. they are the preferred warranty center for Bersas.

i realize you spent a lot of money for what probably is a very used or possibly tampered with handgun, but, if it's fixable, it's worth spending some money to make it right.

unfortunately, i doubt seriously the pawn dude is going to refund your money. so, try to make the best of a bad situation & have the gun fixed.

i own 4 Bersas & they are awesome pistols. you can also find all the info you need at ...Bersa Chat Forum

come over & join us.

TB


----------

